# Coruscant vs Naboo



## Thorgeirr

Which one looks better? Industrial/modern majestic urban vastness of Coruscant or European inspired beauty of Naboo?


Coruscant:





















FREKI said:


> It's an awesome city! :drool:
> 
> Here's some screenshots from Star Wars 3








Naboo:


----------



## Telfordboy

As cool as Coruscant is, I'd rather live in Theed. It looks so much more friendly :nuts:


----------



## Filip

Yea... Theed definitely. That is my wet dream of a city.


----------



## Hornplayer

Hmmm, interesting one. I'd have to say Coruscant. Looks much cooler and loads more impressive. Naboo looks like somewhere you'd go to retire! I guess it's like comparing London to Eastbourne (sorry, I guess only Brits would get that reference).


----------



## koolio

Coruscant looks like Dubai


----------



## Thorgeirr

Hornplayer said:


> Hmmm, interesting one. I'd have to say Coruscant. Looks much cooler and loads more impressive. Naboo looks like somewhere you'd go to retire! I guess it's like comparing London to Eastbourne (sorry, I guess only Brits would get that reference).


I'd love to visit Coruscant but living there? I mean imagine the traffic. And that is despite the fact that cars fly there.



koolio said:


> Coruscant looks like Dubai


:bash: Dont insult Coruscant please.


----------



## canadave87

My vote goes to Trantor, the _original_ Coruscant!


----------



## BrizzyChris

Coruscant looks better. Theed would be way more liveable.


----------



## timmy- brissy

Hornplayer said:


> Hmmm, interesting one. I'd have to say Coruscant. Looks much cooler and loads more impressive. Naboo looks like somewhere you'd go to retire! I guess it's like comparing London to Eastbourne (sorry, I guess only Brits would get that reference).


A bit more like comparing New York to Eastbourne.


----------



## e83

Coruscant is the dream becomed real of all skyscraper fans




Thorgeirr said:


> Naboo:


Naboo exists now xD


----------



## ZZ-II

what a question, Coruscant for sure!!!! :banana:


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Taris was cool. Too bad it wwas destroyed.


----------



## gladisimo

Corusant, but I like that planet Anakin came from the best, with the podracing!

Anyone know what its called?


----------



## Sbz2ifc

^^ It's called Tatooine (I googled it, because I'm not a Star Wars fan).

Naboo seems to be inspired by Byzantine architecture and I just read that it's also inspired by a building of Frank Lloyd Wright.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Tatooine is a shite hole! Why would anyone want to live there!

Alderaan must have been nice too.


----------



## Telfordboy

I heard Alderaan was a bit of a stunner. As for Tatooine, I wouldn't want to live there but would quite happily visit Mos Eisley and meet some of the scumbags of the universe :happy:


----------



## Assemblage23

Coruscant is THE city if you love huge skyscrapers.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Corusant and that water world were the cloners lived was IMHO the best location design work in the starwars prequals, deserved to be a better film than it was.


----------



## z0rg

Coruscant GDP per capita is far higher, didn't you check the last survey released by the Galactic Archives?? Naboo isn't even a developed planet.


----------



## powderedbread

They're only showing the nice parts... I'd like to see a ghetto on naboo. 

I say Coruscant all the way. Theed seems nice, but it's just too boring. Blue domes all over the place... I wanna see a _real_ landmark.

(^^Btw, the place the clones are from is Kamino.)


----------



## high_flyer

Surely you would want to live in the Death Star, the pinnacle of human engineering?
I wouldn't want to live on Naboo, you'd have to share it with the Gungans, and more specifically, Jaja Binks :no:


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

Coruscant, albeit the lower you go the worse it is (in terms of dark alien encounters, crime, pollution,etc.). As long as I'm on the upper levels of Coruscant where the sun and moons do shine, I'm fine.

Corellia is a pretty sweet planet too, next Alderaan it's probably the most earth-like.


----------



## Telfordboy

:drool: So beautiful, if only it were a real place.


----------



## Pruim

Alderaan (sorry if it's a bit big). The details in these screenshots are mind boggling.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper

^^ When I first saw Ep. III that establishing shot blew my mind. It's hard to believe that was the surface of the white rock of a planet the Death Star destroyed in 1977.


----------



## Andrew

high_flyer said:


> I wouldn't want to live on Naboo, you'd have to share it with the Gungans, and more specifically, Jaja Binks :no:


Speaking of the Gungans, noone's mentioned Gunga city.



























http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Otoh_Gunga


----------



## Iluminat

> Corellia is a pretty sweet planet too, next Alderaan it's probably the most earth-like.


Thats were Han Solo came fromkay:


----------



## ØlandDK

Canadian Chocho said:


> Tatooine is a shite hole! Why would anyone want to live there!
> 
> Alderaan *must *have been nice too.
> 
> http://mag.awn.com/issue10.04/10.04images/church09_AlderaanBalconySta.jpg
> 
> http://mag.awn.com/issue10.04/10.04images/church03_AlderaanSaucerPlat.jpg


It's the future not the past...:|


----------



## ØlandDK

And since this is SSC my vote goes to Coruscant...


----------



## Telfordboy

Nah its the past, it says at the very beginning of the films. "A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away..."


----------



## ZZ-II

maybe we'll find the ruins of coruscant one day


----------



## ØlandDK

Telfordboy said:


> Nah its the past, it says at the very beginning of the films. "A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away..."


Good point...


----------



## 67868

both are pretty sweet. definitly coruscant but i can imagine it would be very expensive to live there. some of those pictures are amazing


----------



## Iluminat

ØlandDK said:


> And since this is SSC my vote goes to Coruscant...


No planet vs planet :nono:


----------



## Thorgeirr

Telfordboy said:


> :drool: So beautiful, if only it were a real place.


Kinda silly tho, why would they build the space port right next to the Royal Palace? It's like Heathrow being next to Westminster.


----------



## Thorgeirr

ØlandDK said:


> Good point...


Plus this is prolly Alderaan now:










There was a lil incident involving Death Star.


----------



## Telfordboy

Thorgeirr said:


> Kinda silly tho, why would they build the space port right next to the Royal Palace? It's like Heathrow being next to Westminster.


At least its hidden from most of the city. Plus maybe it has strategic/military needs. I seem to remember in episode 1 they were able to launch some fighters while attacking the palace. Its just for convenience.

Besides I bet its still way quieter than Coruscant.


----------



## isaidso

Thorgeirr said:


> Kinda silly tho, why would they build the space port right next to the Royal Palace? It's like Heathrow being next to Westminster.


Security? Aviation enthusiasts? Not everyone likes to live in a garden. Many like the energy of hustle and bustle. In a place as full of nature as this one, that desire might be heightened.


----------



## arxeos

I would prefer to live on Kashyyk high up in a tree with wookies


----------



## Bitxofo

Thorgeirr said:


> Kinda silly tho, why would they build the space port right next to the Royal Palace? It's like Heathrow being next to Westminster.


Why not? It is a good idea!


----------

